# Roamio Interface Color Scheme - YUCK!



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

I haven't seen anyone else mention the change in the color scheme of the TiVo screens on the Roamios. The Yellow highlight bar is atrocious and way too glaringly bright. It's driving me crazy. I'm Ok with the other changes, but that yellow bar has got to go.

Am I the only one that prefers the old color scheme? It seemed cleaner and much classier.


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

Put me on the opposite pole. I like the new scheme. I think it is bright crisp and classy.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

HenryFarpolo said:


> Put me on the opposite pole. I like the new scheme. I think it is bright crisp and classy.


I like it to. Like the new font.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HenryFarpolo said:


> Put me on the opposite pole. I like the new scheme. I think it is bright crisp and classy.


+1

I like it much better than the Premieres and Mini interface.

Now I'm hoping they hurry up and upgrade the Mini interface to match the Roamio interface.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

HenryFarpolo said:


> Put me on the opposite pole. I like the new scheme. I think it is bright crisp and classy.


Completely agree (except the legacy SD menus of course).


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

Lots of devices let you choose a theme. Maybe TiVo should implement something like that.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

I'm in the minority. Don't hate the entire color scheme, but the yellow is too much for me. Maybe it all boils Down to the fact that I bleed scarlet and grey  and the blue/yellow hatred is hard wired into me


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Where is the yellow? I guess I need to look closer at it. I mostly just notice the darker blue.


----------



## yokito (Jan 19, 2005)

I think I ran into one of those screens yesterday. There was a screen with a yellow bar in the bottom half and the font color in that bar was white.
My TV has a high contrast calibration (a preset) - that's why I believe my eyes were hurting when I saw that.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Where is the yellow? I guess I need to look closer at it. I mostly just notice the darker blue.


The highlight bars over text are yellow.

FWIW I like the new scheme


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I like the old color scheme better. It was lighter and still had some throwback to the old TiVo UI. But I'll trade a less pleasant color scheme for the speed any day.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> The highlight bars over text are yellow.
> 
> FWIW I like the new scheme


I'm in this camp. I like the Yellow bar; one of the first things I noticed in the few screenshots I have seen.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> The highlight bars over text are yellow.


This. I prefer the old light blue highlight bars.


----------



## bostlaw (May 16, 2005)

Has anyone noticed that when setting up a manual recording by time, the active boxes for day and time are yellow...with white text? Virtually impossible to read... Is it just me??? Otherwise, I prefer the new interface...


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

bostlaw said:


> Has anyone noticed that when setting up a manual recording by time, the active boxes for day and time are yellow...with white text? Virtually impossible to read... Is it just me??? Otherwise, I prefer the new interface...


I just looked. I see white on yellow, but it's readable on my TV.


----------



## mdartic (Jun 22, 2002)

The yellow isn't so bad, but honestly, comes off a little like "cable DVR" which is unfortunate.

While nothing to do with the color scheme, I wish it were possible to have the live video in the menu screen muted or at least volume reduced through the tivo itself. I know you can turn it off and on, but I do like having it. Just seems like it's a jarring transition depending on what is on.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

HenryFarpolo said:


> Put me on the opposite pole. I like the new scheme. I think it is bright crisp and classy.


+1


----------



## bostlaw (May 16, 2005)

markp99 said:


> I just looked. I see white on yellow, but it's readable on my TV.


Thanks...perhaps my eyes...or my TV...


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

This brings up a good question for TiVoMargret -- have you checked the Tivo menu colors against the 3 types of color blindness? There are websites that allow you to view color combinations as they would be seen with all three conditions. I found in doing a custom application for our church that it was not hard to choose colors that maintained good contrast for colorblind users.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

This should be a poll. 

I like the new color scheme, too.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

bostlaw said:


> Has anyone noticed that when setting up a manual recording by time, the active boxes for day and time are yellow...with white text? Virtually impossible to read... Is it just me???


Not just you. I noticed that same thing last night on the "Search by Day/Time" screen. I couldn't tell what I was changing the time to without moving the cursor off that box.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

HeatherA said:


> I'm in the minority. Don't hate the entire color scheme, but the yellow is too much for me. Maybe it all boils Down to the fact that I bleed scarlet and grey  and the blue/yellow hatred is hard wired into me


Isn't it actually Maize?


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I think it would be cool if tivo had several color themes you could pick from so you could customize your tivo guide and menus,maybe the next generation of 8 tuner tivos ?hint hint TIVO.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Per the UserGuide PDF just posted by Margret:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=509097

I think the intent might have actually been a more readable Black on Yellow...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bostlaw said:


> Has anyone noticed that when setting up a manual recording by time, the active boxes for day and time are yellow...with white text? Virtually impossible to read... Is it just me??? Otherwise, I prefer the new interface...


I just looked at this. In my setup it's easy to read unless I turn off the calibration settings in my DUO. With the uncalibrated picture it's a little hard to read. I guess it's time I go back into the TV settings and calibrate it without my DUO in place.


----------

